
Cost of 1gb of data in every country - drchiu
https://www.visualcapitalist.com/cost-of-mobile-data-worldwide/
======
dylz
I'd love to know a lot more details on how this was calculated.

I haven't seen anything below $10-20/GB for "actual committed data" depending
on network for the US if you aren't willing to go all-in for years and submit
to hard credit inquiries and associated bullshit that comes with it. Every
company advertises "unlimited __ _++_ +*" with insane amounts of gotchas. Ten
tiers of unlimited, none of which are unlimited, all silently capped.

------
Pick-A-Hill2019
India - $0.09, Russian Federation - $0.52, UK - $1.39, USA - $8.00, Canada -
$12.55. Even taking in to account the differences in terms of size, population
densities, infrastructure etc the price differential seems to point to North
Americans being price gouged, without lube

